
Computer Science Illustrated (2014) - signa11
http://csillustrated.berkeley.edu/
======
toomanybeersies
On a related note, there's CS Unplugged [1], which is a project that aims to
teach CS fundamentals without computers. I was introduced to it in high school
by Tim Bell, one of the founders (and later one of my lecturers), and it was
one of the contributing factors for why I decided to get a degree in Computer
Science.

[1] [https://csunplugged.org/en/](https://csunplugged.org/en/)

~~~
cycomachead
Tim Bell is an amazing guy! He’s inspired many to do CS. :)

------
killjoywashere
The illustrations links are broken

~~~
cycomachead
The ones that a missing are old and may have been moved around. I’ll see if I
can find them or updated versions. Was there a specific one you were
interested in? (Ping me on Twitter or @gmail if I forget to reply here.)

~~~
jcrites
All of the ones that I clicked on seem to be missing.

[http://csillustrated.berkeley.edu/illustrations.php](http://csillustrated.berkeley.edu/illustrations.php)

The first three illustrations on the page are all 404 links. If someone is
maintaining this site, it's crucial for every link on a page like this to
work.

------
jeromebaek
Loved these posters hanging on random walls in Soda Hall. Ah... this makes me
miss my undergrad years.

------
largolagrande
If you like comics and CS (because often nothing beats a good drawing):

\- Excellent ebooks by Julia Evans:
[https://wizardzines.com/](https://wizardzines.com/) (Twitter account
[https://twitter.com/b0rk](https://twitter.com/b0rk)) \- (just about DNS):
[https://howdns.works/](https://howdns.works/) \- (just about HTTPS):
[https://howhttps.works/](https://howhttps.works/)

If you know of any others, I'm interested!...

------
MrXOR
This beautiful project began as Ketrina Yim's Master's thesis:

[http://digitalassets.lib.berkeley.edu/techreports/ucb/text/E...](http://digitalassets.lib.berkeley.edu/techreports/ucb/text/EECS-2009-79.pdf)

and continue with the help of many great students:

[http://csillustrated.berkeley.edu/artists.php](http://csillustrated.berkeley.edu/artists.php)

------
dmitriz
> Our goal is to make computer science topics more accessible to students
> through visually pleasing and accurate illustrations.

Any chance to change the green on black to something more accessible on the
eyes?

------
oseph
As someone who's been working as an illustrator for the past 10+ years and is
about to head into a comp sci master's program (gulp!), this is great and
inspiring!

------
gnulinux
Soda Hall memories. All those sleepless nights debugging pintOS and getting
destroyed by Sahai's linear algebra HWs... Good times.

